# Too Big a Eat!



## TR6SC (Jul 4, 2017)

I want (I think) to put a banana seat on this 26" Elgin. I'm way way way old school. I've never even sat on one. Are these seats comfy? Are there bigger ones for bigger buns?


Any thoughts or input very welcomed. Fotos? Thanks.


----------



## Jaxon (Jul 5, 2017)

Before you buy one of the banana seats off Ebay let me explain what you get. The distance between the seat post and sissy bar holes is around 10 inches +  _. That is on a 18 inch seat. There are larger seats but the distance between the holes is the same. They moved the sissy bar holes forward and some of the seat sticks out the back of the sissy bar.?? Your better choice is a 18 inch banana seat with a bent seat post. It will put the seat back some. You want the sissy bar to sit straight up not leaning forward. Finally a Schwinn Manta Ray seat has a bigger seating area. Look for a  vintage banana seat verses a new one. Metal pan not plastic one. Hope this helps some


----------



## TR6SC (Jul 5, 2017)

Jaxon, this is exactly the kind of input I'm looking for.  Thank you very much. A little clarification, please. If I go with a Stock Manta Ray, I'll have the biggest seating area? I should bend my seat post? And, what about sissy bar? Make it myself for the 26" wheels? Thanks again! Mike


----------



## Jaxon (Jul 5, 2017)

TR6SC said:


> Jaxon, this is exactly the kind of input I'm looking for.  Thank you very much. A little clarification, please. If I go with a Stock Manta Ray, I'll have the biggest seating area? I should bend my seat post? And, what about sissy bar? Make it myself for the 26" wheels? Thanks again! Mike




Yes the Schwinn Manta Ray seat has the biggest seating area. There are 2 on Ebay now. A yellow nos seat and a mint green seat. 475 for the yellow and 399 for the green. Persons banana seats restored have been bringing 225 to as high as 340 dollars. The seat post you can get custom made. I think the person is on here maybe but I know he is on ratrodbikes.com Check the for sale section. Manta Ray sissy bar is taller then regular and bolts to the frame fender holes.  You can also buy a axle mount sissybar tall or short. Don't buy one with the 3 holes to mount the seat. Collectors hate those sissy bar repops for some reason...lol It could work in a pinch. You could always make a cool sissy bar if you have access to a bender. A 5/8" x 8ft piece of stainless steel will make a nice sissy bar and polish up to a mirror finish if you want.


----------



## TR6SC (Jul 5, 2017)

My bike isn't worth the price of a Manta-Ray seat. Is there a Plan-B? I can move the hole and recover. I just want it comfy! Thanks.


----------



## Jaxon (Jul 5, 2017)

They are all about the same comfort. Look for a decent used one. They pop up all the time. You can always find one that needs recover.


----------

